# Thanks Skinny_Water



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

you might want to put more of a bend in the hook or it won't track right. When you strip it it will want to turn on its side.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

its bent pretty good jus has to much epoxy and its bad pic
i also need to us a lil less material but it did look bad for my first one


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, definatly wet test it. It looks like the material you are using is going to make it track hook point up. The problem with designing a bendback is that there is no added weight like beadchain to help make sure it tracks good, you have to do that with materials or the hook itself. The materials you are using are mostly neutral and non-water sheading type so they will not affect the way that it tracks. Also with the larger epoxy eye it will want to turn over. So it goes back to the weight of the hook to balance it out. You need more of a keel in the hook to make sure you stay strait.

Too many thoughts at once and it kinda rambled. I hope it makes sense. Please test and report back! Let me know how it does and I will help explain why the fly does that and how to fix it.

That goes for everyone. Anytime you design a custom fly post it up. I dream of flies in my sleep like most people. I'll do my best to help work out the bugs in the pattern!

-Richard


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> its bent pretty good jus has to much epoxy and  its bad pic
> i also need to us a lil less material but it did look bad for my first one



It looks great! The pattern is offically called Pheasant Death Bendback, (thanks GG). It's nice to see it in other colors.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks for the pointers all had like material wuz polar fiber like u used i thisnk it wuz ep but i will keep playing with it and keep postin some pics this seems to be a decent forum

ps i am using (Skinny_waters phat a$$ bendback) for the name


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I used neer hair. It acts differently than Polar Fiber. Neer Hair doesn't really hold any water, and does not float. Polar Fiber likes to bind with itself, much like marabou and turn into knots. Use it sparsely, and tie your clumps further apart to help this. Post up more pics!


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

mullet phat a$$ bend back and i tied this on w/ just add water h2o fiber not to bad of stuff


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> I used neer hair.  It acts differently than Polar Fiber.  Neer Hair doesn't really hold any water, and does not float.  Polar Fiber likes to bind with itself, much like marabou and turn into knots.  Use it sparsely, and tie your clumps further apart to help this.  Post up more pics!


this is why i switched my pattern. the variation of the grassett's flats minnow (basically a bend back with bead chain eyes) i was going to do used polar fiber in the body. which i found fouled on the hook or hung up on the point not letting the rest of the hook come though. i am not sure but wont the marabou do the same.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > I used neer hair.  It acts differently than Polar Fiber.  Neer Hair doesn't really hold any water, and does not float.  Polar Fiber likes to bind with itself, much like marabou and turn into knots.  Use it sparsely, and tie your clumps further apart to help this.  Post up more pics!
> 
> 
> this is why i switched my pattern. the variation of the grassett's flats minnow (basically a bend back with bead chain eyes)  i was going to do used polar fiber in the body. which i found fouled on the hook or hung up on the point not letting the rest of the hook come though. i am not sure but wont the marabou do the same.


Marabou doesn't knot up. If you tie it in to thick it will try to foul the hook. What I noticed is the amount you use is very important. Marabou doesn't shed water when casting. So after your first cast it gets heavy. Then when your fly turns over it plops in the water because you used to much force to get it out there. You fix this by trimming up your marabou and tying less in next time. And once you do that you don't have enough to foul your hook anymore.

And no it's not weird that I know how all my materials work in water. It makes me better at custom fly tying!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> mullet phat a$$ bend back and i tied this on w/ just add water h2o fiber not to bad of stuff


Looks good. I noticed how you were tying your H2O fiber in. Next time tie a couple more wraps in front of each bunch to keep it down a little more. It will be more controllable when you are adding the rest of your material. More Speed!


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

blindmullet polar fiber is like liquor good in moderation the less the better if u comb it out with a dog shedding brush it makes it alot thinner and easier for the hook to get threw 

ps thanks again for all the pointers more pics coming


----------

